# Never fails, young cat and stink bug



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

Now and then, usually in spring and fall I get a stink bug or 2 sneaking around in my house. If I find them, they go for a swim in the toilet.

But if my cat finds them and they have never seen one before, they play with it and discovers why I don't kill it outright. They stink!!! And it happens just about every time I get a kitten in the house for as long as I can remember. Tux did it. Tuffy did it. Socks did it. Gateway did it. Marshmallows, Tiger, Boots, Sam, Cupcake, and many more cats I've had in the past. Once they discovers the bug, they never play with it again (thankfully!)

Stripes was just playing with one that got lost trying to get outside after winter hibernation and when he accidentally bit in one, he made a fuss and ran away I guess to get water or something.

PS they really stink. Western Conifer Seed Bug is native to my area and is fairly common but usually they stay outside. My house is around 130 years old and there are a few holes that I have yet to find and plug so they come in fall to hibernate and out in spring.

PSS did I mention the bugs really stinks?


----------



## koneko_otaku (Jul 22, 2010)

PSSS and when I say they stink, I mean both literal and figurative use of the word stink.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Koneko,
Ewwww! Stink Bugs! It usually doe only take once, for a cat to learn, not to mess with them!
Sharon


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I just watched a great video on how to trap them (cheaply!) posted by a guy whose house was infested with them. I just can't imagine that. Glad kitties learn quickly these bugs are not to be messed with.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh yes, a friend of mine had them. That smell is QUITE an effective defense mechanism! Isn't it funny when our cats play with bugs? Robin chases flies, but has leaned not to mess with bees. My orange boy Percy played with Lady bugs. He'd paw at them, and they'd go still. Then they'd go on their way. There's nothing he could DO with them!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Haha, yes stink bugs are...well stinky!

I remember Alice vs her first stink bug. As our resident bug hunter in the house, she never fails to get her prey. So she finds this stink bug, and starts pawing at it...and then backs up with this startled look on her face and just RUNS. It was pretty funny actually, lol! It reminded me of Monty Python's Killer Rabbit...."RUN AWAY!" :lol:


----------



## tiffinyd (May 21, 2015)

There was a little beetle in my apartment the other night. Riley saw it first and patted it around a few times. He got bored quickly though. Tai started to play with it and then ate it. :lol:


----------

